# Juwe-> easy kohle machen?



## Alû-cárd (8. Januar 2008)

Findet ihr acuh,das man mit jwue voll gut kohle macht? oO ich bin mit meinem jweu lvl 35 und hab skill 160.wenn cih nix gekauft hätte,hät ich jez bestimmt um die 150g nur durch juwe eingenommen,gehts euch acuh so?


----------



## GobliN (9. Januar 2008)

Zuerst hättest du Dir von deinem Gold ein Wörterbuch kaufen sollen...


----------



## Scorpio (11. Januar 2008)

Juwelier bringt auch im späteren Spiel mit etwas Einsatz jede Menge Gold.

Wenn du zusätzlich noch als Bergbauer deine Runden drehst, sondierst und danach geschliffene Steine verkaufst, hast immer ein anständiges Polster.
Je nach Realm kann man auch alleine mit dem Kaufen von Adamantitstacks im Auktionshaus und dem Sondieren dieser Gold scheffeln.


----------



## LordofFrog (12. Januar 2008)

Tach,

ich bin lvl 70 und hab skill 375. wenn man sich die zeit nimmt in den channels zu guken ob einer was geschliffen haben will, und auch selber seine dienste anbietet bekommt man recht schnell auf 200g in einer halben stunde, vorrausgesetzt, man hat die benötigten rezepte.^^

so long LoF


----------



## Swold (17. Januar 2008)

Mit Skill 160 Geld zu machen halte ich eher für fragwürdig. Bis zu einem bestimmtem Level werden die Endprodukte im Ah regelrecht verramscht; oftmals hatte ich 20g an Materialkosten bzw. -wert, und sah dann im Ah das Produkt für 2 oder 3g. Ich komme jetzt langsam in den interessantem Bereich (300+) und hoffe bald effektiv etwas erwirtschaften zu können.


----------



## Niazala (17. Januar 2008)

ich mach (mit n wenig grösserem einsatz) ca 5-7k gold pro monat mit juwelenschleifen. bzw hab gemacht (*nicht mehr zockt*)

hab mal n guide geschrieben. http://my.buffed.de/user/137157/blog_detail?blogID=1961365
naja is nicht besonders gut geschrieben, langatmig und wird wohl von rechtschreibfehlern wimmeln, aber bin irgendwie zu faul um alles nachzulesen^^


----------



## elli (18. Januar 2008)

Vor 3 Wochen Juwi geskillt... jetzt hab ich genauso viel Gold wie wo ich angefangen hatte, aber n Epicmount + Skill dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Lohnt also.


----------



## Angelcurse (20. Januar 2008)

Ich muss wohl irgendetwas falsch machen.

Wenn ich meine Auctioneer-Daten so anschaue, bekommt man für geschliffene Steine auf Dalvengyr nur ca. 1g mehr, als für die Rohfassungen. Das ist ein Witz! Das Ah wird mit billigen Steinen so überschwemmt, dass man sich das schon sparen kann, dort Steine reinzusetzen.

Viele tolle Rezepte kann ich noch nicht, die sind ja auch sch... teuer.
Aber gerade da bekommt man viel Kohle für geschliffene Steine.

Aber ich werd mir mal den Guide reinziehen, scheint ganz gut zu sein. Danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umskillen will ich nicht - ich glaube, dafür habe ich einfach schon zu viel Gold ins Juwelenschleifen investiert...

Bin übrigens Skill um 350 jetzt..

LG,
Angelcurse


----------



## Julmara (15. Februar 2008)

@ Angelcurse

ist bei uns auch nicht anders, deswegen landen auch bis auf eine kleine Notreserve alle kleinen Steine beim NPC, von denen bekommt man weder die Rohlinge noch das Endprodukt im AH los und beim NPC bringt ein Stack wenigstens 5g


----------



## Dalmus (15. Februar 2008)

Julmara schrieb:


> ist bei uns auch nicht anders, deswegen landen auch bis auf eine kleine Notreserve alle kleinen Steine beim NPC, von denen bekommt man weder die Rohlinge noch das Endprodukt im AH los und beim NPC bringt ein Stack wenigstens 5g


Jupp, es mag Realms geben auf denen man damit Kohle machen kann.
Meiner gehört nicht mehr wirklich dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da schleife ich halt für mich selbst und für Freunde.


----------



## Guibärchen (18. Februar 2008)

man sollte die Trinkets mit Urnether->Nethervortex->herzen der dunkelheit aufpeppen können ; /

die 2 stats mehr die der EINE einziagrtige stein den man für sich bauen kann is ja wohl witzlos :/

finde Juwe super! aber die "bop" optionen sind erbermlich


----------



## mexx2 (12. März 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> man sollte die Trinkets mit Urnether->Nethervortex->herzen der dunkelheit aufpeppen können ; /
> 
> die 2 stats mehr die der EINE einziagrtige stein den man für sich bauen kann is ja wohl witzlos :/
> 
> finde Juwe super! aber die "bop" optionen sind erbermlich



Du beschwerst dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 2.4 kann man sich als Juwelier einen Ring machen der besser als der Ring von Illidan ist (bezogen auf meele) und eine Halskette. 
Also beides >T6-niveau

Was können die Alchis? Der Alchistein (auch die neuen) haben grad mal t4-niveau (auch auf meele bezogen, weiss leider nicht wie es bei den anderen Klassen aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rolandos (20. März 2008)

mexx2 schrieb:


> Du beschwerst dich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tatsächlich!?  Das währe denn ja mal eine Aufwertung des Berufes. Bestimmt aber findet man eher einen Ring der Besser ist, als das  neue Rezept für den Ring.
Ich habe festgestellt, man kann zwar recht gute Sache herstellen, nicht nur als Juwelier, leider sind aber gefundene Dinge oder Questbelohnungen für den entsprechenden Level besser, als die Hergestellten, und natürlich billiger.
Bin mit dem Schleifen auf 200, habe aber kaum etwas gewinnbringend verkaufen können, auch wenn ich alles selber gesammelt habe. Aber glücklicherweise gibt es immer noch welche die hoffen mit Juwelier Geld zu verdienen, so das ich wenigsten mein Rohstoffe teuer los werde.  z.B. für einen Ring mit 2 Goldbarren einem Edelstein bekomme ich wenig so etwa 1 Gold, für die Rohstoffe aber  4 Gold.  Aber leider ist diese Quelle so langsam am versiegen, haben wohl schon mehrere gemerkt, das die Berufe kaum etwas bringen.


----------



## Tragoile (29. März 2008)

mexx2 schrieb:


> Du beschwerst dich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber die Rezepte droppen bestimmt in der Raid-Instanz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (6. April 2008)

Muss sagen kann mich net beschweren hab auch gerade umgeskillt auf Juwe innerhalb von 8 Tagen von 0 auf 375. Hab zu 90% alles was nicht Bop ist ins AH gestellt und ist auch alles verkauft worden.Hab ca. 1500G fürs Skillen investiert wobei ich davon 600G ausgegeben habe für 3 Rezepte. Das investierte Gold hab ich schon lange raus durch die Gems u. Ringe die ich verkauft habe im AH.Die grünen Gems gehen weg wie warme Semmel bei uns aufm Server. Verkauf die für ca. 2-5g das Stk. alleine heute über 40 Stk. verkauft.


----------



## Niazala (11. April 2008)

momentan ist juwelenschleifen eh sehr gefragt. die ganzen pvp sets die von fraktionen erhältlich sind, wollen alle gesockelt werden, bald sind überall die hero marken händler vorhanden und diese brauchen wiederum sockel. => ankureblung des geschäfts. sehr gewinnbringend^^


----------

